# South bend 9a score and start of a restoration



## Nesh559 (Jul 14, 2020)

Just scored this south bend model 9a #444A on the weekend. Gonna hopefully start restoring her soon when I get a shop space set up!


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice!
Did you get the tailstock?


----------



## Hruul (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 14, 2020)

And a bench to.   Nice!!!! What all did you get with it?  Chucks, rests, tailstock, tooling etc?


----------



## Nesh559 (Jul 14, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Nice!
> Did you get the tailstock?


Yeah just pulled it off before we lifted it into the truck


----------



## Nesh559 (Jul 14, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> And a bench to.   Nice!!!! What all did you get with it?  Chucks, rests, tailstock, tooling etc?


Got a 3 jaw, 4 jaw, tail stock, live center, Some lathe dogs, and a few other odds and sods


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 14, 2020)

Congrats. Is this your first machine? Interesting that it's on skyjacks.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 14, 2020)

I just noticed that bench has a back splash on it. NICE!!!!  The skyjacks don't bother me.  I like my machines to be a little higher than most and I'm only 5' 4" tall.  Less stooping.  The benches I see at BB look way to low to me.


----------



## Nesh559 (Jul 14, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Congrats. Is this your first machine? Interesting that it's on skyjacks.


no not my first machine buit ive always wanted one of these older southbend lathes


----------

